# Forum Home Renovation Television, Computers & Phones  foxtel, pay tv, exterior box, replacement ?

## michael_jenny

We are renovating a house in a pretty slick st and was wondering where we could find a cable box to replace the exterior plastic one that foxtel install as standard. Ours is covered in paint and put in a pretty prominent ugly place at the front of the house. 
the installer must have been a bit lazy as its in a really bad spot. But visuals dont matter when you want to get in and out of a job, which i understand too. 
I have seen some small stainless steel enclosures and would like to replace the box with one of these. 
Does anyone know a source for these and are they okay to replace or do you need foxtel permission ? 
I have seen inside a box previously and its really just a weather proof cover. 
can an approved installer do this, I am not sure if they do ? that is supply the sort of enclosure im looking for. 
I saw a block of 6 up market units finished up the road with this set up but trying to find the installer is a lost cause it seems. 
I rang foxtel and they didnt know either, as it basically a call centre. 
are their size or some sort of legal requirements ? 
thanks for any advice. 
michael

----------

